# Auto Repossession Laws



## bigrd6489 (Jun 30, 2009)

i was wondering what the laws were on auto repossession from a repo agent's stand point. the dos and don't for the tow driver. i was looking for some real info i have a friend who thinks he knows every thing and i would like to prove him wrong.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

What is the question here? What information are you looking for?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

welcome Stephan Churchill


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't go on private property to repo a car, unless you have the permission of the property owner. 

Then, especially don't argue with the responding police officer about it, lest your tow truck gets towed itself after you get pinched for trespassing and disorderly.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Hmmm. Is this the same "newbie" that was asking about protesting a cop's funeral?

Is this you? Genius.....absolutely genius.

Teens clipped on landscaping biz-break warrants 
By Bruno Matarazzo Jr. , Staff writer
Salem News

DANVERS - Two Peabody teenagers were arrested yesterday on warrants for multiple charges after police say they tried to break into a landscaping business on Pine Street on Monday night.

*Stephan Churchill, 18, of 12 Bowditch Ave*. and Daniel Gullotto, 18, of 8 Serena Terrace were arrested on charges of attempting to commit a crime (burglary), malicious destruction of property and possession of burglarious tools for allegedly trying to break into Apprentice Landscaping. Churchill had an additional charge of fireworks possession, and Gullotto had a charge of simple assault and battery.


----------

